# need brackets for monitor audio rsfx to wall mount them?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i need wall brackets to mount monitor audio rsfx rear speakers can anybody please tell me what brackets would fit the bill that i need need help asap please :sn::yikes:


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

would these be ok to wall mount rsfx speakers vogel 200 speaker brackets?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you need them to swivel or tilt? Can't you just use the keyhole brackets on the back of the speaker and put screws in the wall and slide the speakers over the screws? That's how my speakers are mounted and they are almost an identical shape


----------

